# Computers Locking up. What can I do?



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

I'm running Windows ME, and Internet 6 if I remember correctly. 

My dad was running windows update today, for a DivX 9 I think, and after that, I went on.. 

I've been trying to log into MSN messenger for a while, and failing, I thought at first, that may have been the problem. MSN? So I repaired then reinstalled it, nope, it still froze. 

After that I deleted Winamp 5.01, and it STILL froze. Now anything I do, or my mom does, it locks up on us, and it's starting to get annoying. 

Little things, getting into Pogo.com for mom, or clicking on settings and certain things, listening to music. It does it for a while, like a couple of minutes, then unlocks, but a minute or so later, it locks up again. a few times today I've had to restart the computer. 

Does anybody have any idea whatsoever what could be wrong?
I haven't had a Lock-up Problem with the computer since we first got it! 

My first course is going to be deleting MSN messenger completely and seeing if it freezes again, but just in case, does anybody know what could be causing this?

Thanks so much!

Anything you want me to answer I'd be more than willing


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Another thing.....I deleted MSN, and it still locks up, at least when I use Windows Media Player. I keep trying to listen to a song. And it locks up for at least 30 seconds to a minute.

If somebody's going to suggest running System Restore, don't bother, System Restore, Scandisk, and Defrag haven't worked on our computer since the last full crash we had a year or so back. 

I don't think Doug (our tech/cousin) left the updated disk...but we have the old one, so I'm not sure if using that would do any good either. 

Just thought I'd mention that..
unless you think the disk would work, he may have updated it, but I doubt it.. 

Thanks!


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

Don't use MSN myself - but have you tried using WIN ME System Restore to set it back to a time prior to these problems ?

Though I'm using XP on this system, my other Comp uses 98SE and in the past it locked up - sometimes in the middle of loading a webpage. In my case I found it was heat related - you might check all the fans are functioning, and that the heatsink is clear of dust / fluff.

You might also - just for the sake of checking run a virus scan on your system ... you can do that free online here :

http://housecall.antivirus.com

Sorry if neither of the above are of any use - but hopefully it will at least rule these out as the cause.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Well system restore is pretty much shot *grins up at last post* but I'll give Virus Scan a shot.. and I'll TRY a system restore just for the heck of it.. I'll get back to ya in a while. 

Thanks!


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TanyaGirl_Tech:_
> *Another thing.....I deleted MSN, and it still locks up, at least when I use Windows Media Player. I keep trying to listen to a song. And it locks up for at least 30 seconds to a minute.
> 
> If somebody's going to suggest running System Restore, don't bother, System Restore, Scandisk, and Defrag haven't worked on our computer since the last full crash we had a year or so back.
> *


As you mention your inability to run Scandisk or Defrag - you might when you logoff - try booting the system in Safe Mode and run those tasks.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&star...409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam&e=7421

You may have more luck as no other apps. will be running that often csuse these tasks to abort and restart endlessly. And it may highlight a physical problem with the harddisk itself.


----------



## CanadaWest (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi TanyaGirl
Have you looked at your Device Manager to see if you have any hardware problems? Did you say that your dad installed Direct X 9.1. That could cause some of your more recent problems since that version of Direct X cannot be uninstalled and when you restored the registry to a point prior you could experiance some real problems. If your system has been acting erratic for some time I would recommend that you back up all your important files to CD and reinstall Windows. Good Luck!


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

DirectX 9.0b End-User Runtime
is what he updated. 

the computer.. well I haven't been able to run system restore for a long time, plus upon trying to get into my system information...
I get two errors, one being "Error Starting Program:
A required .DLL file, C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\\MSVCRT40.DLL, was not found."

plus another really large one that I'll have to write down first then copy. 

But basically it says file not found. 
I'm running a virusscan now, but so far, found nothing..
But I will try the safemode things just as soon as this finishes.


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

Tanya,

If you have not ever downloaded and installed the patch for Me's System Restore program, it won't work. It will not restore to dates AFTER Sept. 8, 2001. Just some more of that M$ magic we have all come to love, and yes.......enjoy.

You can read about and download the patch here:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q290700&FR=1

I think I will also suggest you have a look see if/when your lock up issue is resolved, this site may even help in that area too. Compare the list found at this site to items you find in the startup tab in msconfig. (start-run-type "msconfig" without quotations-enter). Take the check mark outta the items you find that you don't need running on start up by comparing to list.

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.php

Good Luck!


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Tanyagirl,

If you type your error message in TSG Search you get numerous returns of older threads - here are two :

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62674&highlight=MSVCRT40.DLL

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=122160&highlight=MSVCRT40.DLL

Hmmmm as an aside I just learned that Wisconsin means 'The greasy place'. I can only say the person who though that up never saw the kitchen I share with 4 other guys


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Well, okay first off, unless I missed something, no virus's were found...

And, I downloaded that patch for System Restore.. it didn't do much good...the things for the .dll I'll download, thanks for that.. and I'm going to try SafeMode Right now.

I really hope it works. I'm getting really annoyed at not being able to do much without it freezing..

lol I never knew Wisconsin was known as the Greasy Place.. I always just called it hell..


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

You probably can't tell if the patch works yet. I was not implying that it would make it work for dates prior to the day the patch was installed, it will not. It just allows System Restore to work properly from then on.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Well I hope it actually does something soon besides nothing. 

Because.. maybe it didn't do anything due to the fact that it's a new year? Because I clicked the arrow back and nothing happened, in both regular mode and safe mode. 

Before I tried the patch too..

Oh, also I ran defrag in safe mode, the first time said it wasn't able to, and to use scandisk, I did, it fixed mistakes and everything, then I restarted defrag, and.. from what I counted when watching it. (I was away for about half an hour watching Star Trek w/ my parents) It restarted about 16 times in the nearly 2 hours it was running.

After 2 hours it was only up to 37 percent finished. It kept freezing for a while, then it would restart, saying the drive changed... 

I took that as a bad sign and just restarted in regular mode. 

I think before bed tonight (which'll be in about 20 minutes, I'm still a little sick) I'll run it in safe mode again, and run defrag that way I won't be so impatient and maybe it'll run it's full course.

(That and warn my parents about it. Mom tends to freak out if the computer even seems remotely out of order.. safe mode may give her a coronary..) 

So with that said, I think I'll drop off for tonight. 

I'll let it run and come back tomorrow with an update. 
Thanks to you NotRite and RSM, oh and Canada West? That may be my next step reguardless, I'm hoping to talk my parents into Windows 2000 for my College needs. Maybe that'll fix a lot of our problems. 

I mean, we pretty much just got a new Video Card
"ATI Radeon 7000 DDR" so, that wouldn't add to anything would it?

Also, well I haven't tried much else, but does the fact that the computer only freezes when trying to listen to Audio Files, and only going into online games (as well as certain Add/Remove Program actions) give any specific information?

Thanks!

Goodnight all and I hope to return to you tomorrow with something more.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi again,

Sorry you're not well.

There's not much else I can think of to try.

I know the ME Defrag utility was a vast improvement on the one in 98SE. You could however try this (Diskeeper - its only a trial version - but you only want to see if it will complete this task anyway so ....) Furthermore you can run it in Normal Mode - its integrated into XP and I use it while surfing.

http://www.executive.com/downloads/menu.asp

Also you have not given any specs on your PC - Not sure what Processor you have / or how much Ram. If you have more than one Ram Module you might try running with each one on its own. I recently had frequent reboots in my XP machine and the error message indicated a bad driver - but one of the Ram Modules had expired ... luckily I don't own any large hammers  I know you're getting lock ups not reboots - but its another thing to consider.

May I also suggest you go here :

http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&star...l.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.php&e=7421

Pacs Portal provides a list of things known to run at startup. They used to provide the list on their site - but due to costs you must now download it to use it. Get the .zip version and unzip to access the info.

Then on your PC go Start > Run > type MSCONFIG - and on the interface that appears click the tab at the top 'Startup'. You can check which boxes have been ticked - and compare them with whats in the Pacs list. It will tell you if you can safely boot the PC without them running. This will free up more memory for tasks you do want to run.

Lastly go here :

http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://security.kolla.de/&e=7421

Download Spybot Search & Destroy.

Once installed - Run > click Online > click Check for updates and it will search at its homesite for any newer files. Close Internet Explorer > in Spybot click Check for problems and let it scan your system. There is a dialogue box where it will itemise any 'nasties' it finds on your PC. Once finished > click Fix all checked. Done
It may be that some of your time online activities were being disrupted by spyware that you accumulate while surfing.

You could possibly try an alternative music player - you can search here :

http://www.audiotools.co.uk - It will tell you whats Free or Trial use only, and give a brief description, and rating out of 5.

-------------------------------------------

If you haven't dropped off to sleep again - post back if you still have problems.

And hope you feel better soon - If I have to work Monday you're not slacking off 

Rich.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Nope.. unfortunately I'm still hanging around lol..

Well... now I get an interesting message when I try system information..(after downloading what was suggested..)

"Help and Support Usage

Sorry, wrong optionnull)

Valid Options:
<no option> : Launch to default page
-Regserver : register the application
-UnRegserver: unregister the application
-Collect : exec scheduled data collection
-URL<url> : Navigate to a particular page"

We've updated, so I'll give you the old specs, as well as what we've done to it since then..

System: 
Microsoft Windws ME: 4.90.3000
Computer: AuthenticAMD
AMD Athlon(tm) Processor
320.0MB RAM

Performance Status:

Memory: 320.0 MB of RAM
System Resources: 76% free
File System 32-bit
Virtual Memory 32-bit

After first crash, which was apparently the video card/things inside trying to boot through CD-Burner...

We have a a MAXTOR HARDDRIVE 120 GB (plus original 20GB as backup if I remember correctly)

Also we got a new Vid Card put in..
RADEON 7000 64 MB DDR

My dad's cousin built our computer..
And, until I can get into the System Information, those w/ N/A stay that way cause they may have changed....I just don't know.
System Name: AMD 800
System Manufacturer: VIA Technologies, INC
System Model: VT8371
System Type: X-86 based PC
Processor: AMD Athlon Processor AuthenticAMD ~752 MHz
BIOS Version: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Total Physical Memory: N/A (319.45 MB)
Available Physical Memory: N/A (1.63 MB)
Total Virtual Memory: N/A ( 2.00 GB)
Available Virtual Memory: N/A (1.49 GB)
Page File Space: N/A (1.69 GB)

I'll try SpyBot again, as well as what you suggested Diskeeper..
But as for the alternate player..

I had three up till a while ago.

Windows Media Player (newest version)
Winamp 2.9 / 5.01 
RealPlayer 01 (rarely used/deleted I believe)
and QuickTime

Winamp I deleted under the suspicion it was causing the freezing. Real Player I deleted a while back for same reason before we got the new video card..
Windows Media I never had any problems before, so I don't see why I am now..

It's all media, not just music.. 
I tried watching an Episode of Inuyasha, and it locked up as well.
So it's going to be all Audio/Video I try to view, will lock up most of the time.

Hope that helps out. 
I think I will go to sleep now though.

Cheers,

TanyaGirl


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Well RSM, I'm back again, so let's see if we can get anything done huh?

Although, I think it may just be time to do what canada said and get a new windows type..

This computer is rather old.. Doug made it, and it was a few years old when he gave it to us, and we've had it for 4 years I think.

Sure we've got a new motherboard, new monitor, keyboard (ergonomically correct too!) and harddrives... but...still...
I haven't a clue.

Anyways, I'm going to run another Virus scan just to be safe, my net froze on me and I was only done scanning about 89,000 files...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Fans not working and bad power supplies cause freezing as well.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

The fans not...working. *glances over* you know... I think we had that problem last time...

only it was so dusty you wouldn't believe in there..
Bandit, that may be a very very insightful piece of advice you just gave me...

Hmm... soon as dad wakes up, I think I'll have a talk with him.

Thanks!!

As for the bad power supplies, sorry for sounding like an imbecile, but.. what exactly do you mean by that?


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

Before rushing out to get a new system you might do as was suggested above and reinstall Windows. You'll either rectify what had gone awry - or you'll start getting the same errors. If so it may be the Hard Disk is the source - in which case you may only need to replace that.

If you decide to go with a new PC - You might like to check what type of Win CD you have ... is it a Recovery CD or a Retail CD. The former are often system specific and cannot be used to install to other models ... Dell is one example. If its Retail that would mean you could save some cash by not being compelled to buy a PC bundled with XP and simply put ME on fresh.

Before you go ahead and format / reinstall do you have all the necessary Drivers for your PC ? If not then grab this utility (Win Drivers Backup) :

http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&star...com/WinDriversBackup-download-424.html&e=7421

With that you burn them all to a CD and have them handy for after you reinstall ME.

If you want some suggestions for a whole new system then check these two sites :

http://www.tomshardware.com(All categories of hardware reviewed and rated.)

http://www.newegg.com (Supposedly discounted price dealers.)

And of course keep posting back here.

Rich.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I meant that a bad power supply will cause freezing and a bad fan will definitely cause freezing. Either one on its own can cause the same problem. If your fan is not running thats your problem. Where is the fan?


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

RSM, I wouldn't be able to make any decisions either way about a new PC or anything, we don't have the money for it right now anyways (schools starting full time, all those books) 

But my dad's cousin, Doug, the one that built this one? He's been offering us a fully operational, year old computer, Windows 2000, CD burner, 120 GB harddrive, not sure the RAM... but it'd have everything I need. 

The Installation cd we have... I don't think we actually have it. Doug keeps all that with him, all we have is a 3 1/2 floppy to use in emergency's, like when I was having to boot a while back by going into the disk and going back to a registry every day if I shut the computer off. 

Windows ME startup disk is all we have, I'm holding it right now. 

But about reinstalling windows, we pretty much just did that a couple months back, when the new Video Card and Harddrive was put in...

I've heard ME isn't very good at all and I can be proof of that. 
I don't want a new PC, this works very nicely, I'd just like to install Windows 2000 instead. 

Thanks for those links, I'll check them out ASAP, but I think, before making any decisions at all, I'll talk this out with my parents, and we'll talk with our Techsupport guy, see what his whole opinion is. 

As for the fan, Bandit.. without actually taking it apart and just guessing.. I'd say towards the back on the upper left. there's a little vent thing there where air's blowing out. It seems to be working fine...

Umm.. 

CPU Temp: 43C/109F 
CPUFAN: 4720 RPM

there's also the system temp: 31C/87F
The Chassis Fan isn't running though..

I'm not sure if that tells you anything though. I'm just in the USDM under temperature...

Power...

CPU Core Voltage: 1.63
CPU I/O Voltage: 3.14

Power levels: +5V (4.830)
+12V (11.825)

Umm.. yeah, does that tell you anything at all?
If not, sorry *ducks head* just thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Fans are nt there for looks.  


> The Chassis Fan isn't running though


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Well.. I know that. I'm not a compelete computer failure...
Else why would I be taking CIS - Programmer/Analyst (different thing I knnooww...)

It's just, maybe it's not needed? I dunno! I don't take care of the processor itself... I just take care of the software and everything in that.. 

Oh.. hell...

I think I'm off for the night, sorry I was no help today. Family emergency takes the cake over computer problems..

Later


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Would you skip a section of your job/training cause it was nt needed? Course you would nt. If the fan is causing the trouble you are damaging the part that the fan cools. I will stop bugging you bout it. Have a super year.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Hola,

Yeah, I'm just hanging around these forums 24/7 lately.
I have a new problem to discuss, well actually old, but one that finally came to mind, since I've decided that my multimedia players are screwed...

Let's focus on Messenger.

Now, I tried logging on, and I've been TRYING to log on forever, but It won't let me.

I deleted it recently (yesterday) under the impression it was, what was causing all the Locking Up problems with my computer..

Like, whenever I tried logging in twice in a row, suddenly my computer would lock up (usually when listening to a song) well, I deleted it, thinking it for the better, but the freezing only continued, so now I know it wasn't that..

And I really need MSN because my Japanese Teacher in the Phillippines has MSN and wants to chat with me personally, vs. over the mail.

I renewed my account, after realizing I hadn't logged in in a few months, it still won't connect me. I've even tried getting two new accounts, it still _Just won't connect me!_

And I'm getting Highly Annoyed!

So my (main) question is...

Can somebody help me figure out my problem??

I'd be greatful!


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Oh,

just incase you need it..

I'm running Windows Millennium...and Internet Explorer 6


----------



## towens309 (Jan 1, 2004)

One quick question have you tryied deleating all your
temp files, and temp internet files also you can go into your history files select today and deleat all the files in there
also there is a file called cookies that have things in there you can deleat to help free up your computer


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Yeah, I have tried.. I did that when they were making me re-run Hijack This..


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

There is an addition to this thread, Click below.
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=191928


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Merged both threads 

eddie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Has anyone thought about taking a look at the IRQs? Since it was mentioned lockups during music playback????


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

I was thinking about the music playback to AcaCandy, but in a different light. I noticed in an earlier post Tanya said she had like 76% resources. I am curious, is this immediately after a re-boot? If so this is really low to start off with and when you open a player, or two, or Word or some other resource hoggish proggie, that could be the root of the lock ups. I have a HP here beside me I am finishing up on that started up with 68% resources and got to where it was freezing up after just a few minutes. Found over 400 entries with Spybot too, though I think you said earier you have and run Spybot. If you are starting out that low on resources, check out the site listed below and complare what you have in your msconfig startup to what you actually need running with this list.

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.php

I would have to suggest following up on the one fan not running however.

Good Luck!


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Sorry for the lag in response at all.. My computer entered a temporary coma last night when I turned it off.

I though I'd figured out the problem.. but I guess I was wrong.

I'm paranoid about turning off my computer...
Very paranoid, because every time I turn it off.. I get error messages...

So I haven't turned it off in awhile. or if I do, I'm very careful about how i turn it back on again. I know the computer needs rest, but I guess my paranoia kicked in and I haven't been doing that.

But either way, I turned it off for about 15 hours, last night to today...

And, going with my fears, turned on the comp, took 10 resets to get a boot up screen, then I finally got it, and badda bing, lookie, error message!

What we got was...well the usual start up screen, telling the stats, Energy Star, yadda yadda..

but then it got to t he 
Scanning IDE drives...

and sometimes it wouldn't even get past that, other times I'd get the:

Primary Master - None
Primary Slave - None
Secondary master - "......." (I can't remember and too afraid to turn it off then on to check it out)
Secondary Slave - 

CMOS checksum error - Defaults Loaded

Dad went in to the setup and did something with CMOS...and restarted it, and it loaded up...

But after a second of him being on we got an error..The dreaded blue screen of death..

An Error has occurred,

Error: OE:0028:00000000

Then, upon start up (we had the printer on..I think..)

Blue Screen:

An exception OE has occurred at 0028:C00589D in VxD ---.
This was called from 0028:C000B9F3 in VxD---.

We restarted and it's been okay since, still very lagging..
in fact, I think it said available resources was 63% but I'm running Messenger, and the Anti-Virus and Firewall are running...

Um, yah... 
*sighs* that's the update folks..

Any suggestions?


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi all, (I'm new to this forum)

Looks like I have the same type of problem and I have been up for the last two days (Zzzzzz) trying about everything. 
Same as you TanyaGirl.
Here's what I've done... FYI. (Looking for clues)

Background: Home made computer: K7SEM Main board, Processor: AMD Athlon xp, 256 MB Ram, OS: XP Home
Issue: Random freezes anywhere from 1 mintue to 50 minutes) I was able to duplicate.. every time I ran Norton AV full scan the PC would run a few seconds and then freeze.

What's the problem.... any of these pick one...
1) Virus
2) Software issue
3) Ram (bad)
4) Overheating
5) Motherboard
6) Power supply
7) Home made computer

What I've Tried so far.
* Deleted all tmp files and chk files.
* Ran Norton Utilities - Win Doctor (Fixed an large number of probs)
* Checked for Viruses - was unable to get a full scan so I hooked it up to my network and ran a scan from another.
* Uninstalled Norton AV 2002, Reinstalled now able to get full scan but does not solve problem
* Check HiJackThis log - (nothing good)
* Removed memory and replaced with good memory (still freezes)
* increased Internet explorer disk space
* Checked PC Health temp - around 37-39 
* Opened case... Put a large room fan pointing inside at processor
(Note case fan and processor fan working.)

Other
* Checked internet for mother board related issues.
* Checked internet for power source issues
* Changed hardware aceleration setting on desktop properties (right click, properties/advanced/troubleshoot/ hardware - changed it from FULL to NONE ....testing at different stages.


Still seaching.....(I know how you feel  
(back of my mind I think it is a motherboard issues or a virus that I can't detect)


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Well I'm one step away from opening up the case and seeing what it's doing.... I'm nervous about that though, cause i'm not a huge computer tech. 

Though as an aside I found out I start a class on Thursday Computer Hardware Fundamentals I in which we'll take apart a computer, put it back together, and then program it x.x

Friend suggested taking mine in as a test subject... lol.
"Here, let's see if we can fix this one!"

But I digress, I'm checking the resource meter now, and be told I've just started up (it's 6:30 am just before work) so nothing's running besides whatever started up, and the net.

System Resources: 79% free
User Resources: 79% free
GDI Resources: 83% free

Going into the USDM CPU temp is 87 F 
CPU Fan running at 4720/4753 RPM

System Temp is 71 F but again the Chassis Fan isn't running
(And when I get free time, yes I'm going to follow up on that...that and like doug did before, blow compressed air into there, I'm thinking it's dusty as all get out in there...)

And NotRite, the thing is, I already went through with those sites checking off my startup list, I think I posted it before, but if you want I can post it again.

Ick, maybe not. Work!

I'll post when I get home!

Tanya!


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

It sounds like one of two things that is happening.

1) The CMOS battery is weak causing the BIOS to lose it's settings or:

2) The power supply is defective and sending a false "power good" signal to the processor. 

Given the number of problems you are experiencing, I would lean toward the power supply. If it is the power supply and you replace it, it is a good idea to spend the extra $3.00 and replace the battery as well.


Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm with KW, definitely the cmos battery as it's forgetting about hard drives and with the check sum error. Walmart should have what you need, take the old one with you or be sure you copy the number down on it, it's probably a CR-2032.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Here's another thought!

When you open the case... and you'll have to, also have a flashlight handy.

1) Dusting is a great thing... as suggested earlier. (Buy two cans, they run out quickly).
* Spray Chassis fan (you will get lots of dust, ya might want to do this outside) and see if this gets it going - usually it is gunk that accumulates that stops the fan. If doesn't get it going, you may have a power supply problem. Most fans run a long time and brakedown after they start squealing and you know it needs to be replaced. Could also be a connection prob, which you will need to open the power supply box to check.

2) Remove your memory (Important: ground yourself first) Spray the memory slots) check the memory contacts (gold bars) rub them with your finger and put it back in making sure is seated properly.

3) Check the capacitors (the little 1inch high round tumblers, usually green, black or purple) - look for bulging or ones that are leaking - this can mean a motherboard problem. (This may be a investigative job for your class) 

Replacing the battery sounds interesting...and worth a shot for a couple of bucks.

I'm investigating the power supply for MY issue next (Buy new and see what happens). I'll keep you posted and continue to add my two cents to YOUR investigation.


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

I would suggest using a white eraser for "rubbing"/cleaning the contacts. It is not a good thing to be touching the contacts with your fingers. At least that is something I was taught early and have always done.

79% on startup is IMHO 9 or 10% low. Not saying that is the brunt of the problem, but they can and should start out much higher than that.
Good Luck!


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

My wife just reminded me of a PC that I recently worked on that kept getting similar errors about no drives and needing multi booting at times before it would load. It turned out to be 1 40pin ribbon cable that I noticed when I first opened the machine up and saw it twisted twice. The guy who built it did this I think because he did not have a 2nd cable to connect the cd burner as a master on the secondary and the Hard drive was below the burner in the case. So using 1 rubbon cable, he had to twist, and kinda pinch the cable to get it turned right for the keyway. I guess the end result is that one of the fine wires in the cable has gotten broken and only somtimes is connecting properly enough for a boot up. I replaced the cable and have not heard back from him in 3 weeks now.

Well anyway, just thinking.

Good Luck!


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

FYI, Loaded a new Power Supply - was 300w upgraded to 350w which makes more sense. - didn't help. Had my hopes up for a long time and then had them dashed as the pc froze again.
- ruling out a power issue.

Good point "Notrite" - handling memory as little as possible is a good thing ..... the eraser is a nice touch.

Not sure if this helps but, I'm now leaning towards the processor as the culprit or video (memory/driver) related. This is the last thing before I reload WinXP Home.

Tanyagirl: Just a thought...you might want to focus in this area as well. 

First check if your video card is seated properly (sometimes just pressing it down to ensure it is in snuggly). I have had a problem like yours and THAT WAS the problem.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Guys, you have no idea how thankful I am I have you to help, especially you Ucurl since you're going through the exact same thing as me, so we're in the same boat 

I'll be doing everything you've suggested as soon as I have my dad around, so I'll more than likely get back to you guys within the next day or two, at least with whatever I find, I can probably get dad to do some of it tonight, but I'm not banking on it. 

We'll see what comes up.

Ucurl, good luck with your excursion.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Whoo.. well I'm back.. FINALLY!! *kisses her computer for even letting her on*

After countless resets, and a few errors...

Speaking of.. dusting off did nothing but make it pretty...
And I think start up the other fan... *nods* I THINK I believe I hear it running anyways..

But yeah, once we got it cleaned up, dad pointed out a Tri colored wire with a whiteish connection that was kind of hanging out..but I think Doug left it like that when he fixed the comp last time (Red black and yellow if I'm correct)

Anyways....

Here are the errors we encountered upon boot-up:

First, once we were able to get past start up, we got to the black and white screen giving you choices, Normal, Logged, Safe Mode, or Step By Step.

But under it, the choice number and the timer (which had frozen)
was the little message -

Warning: Windows has detected a configuration/registry error.
Use Scanreg to correct
(needless to say we never got the chance to try it, because the computer had frozen, and the next time it showed up it was just regular start up..

But once we got to it, it reset itself.
Got to the choices, went with safemode, did scan disk, reset itself halfway through.

Restarted again, booted up to the regular desktop, automatically reset itself.

THen it stopped working period.

It...*thinks* sounded like the burner was trying to work ,you could hear it.. whir whir whir, nothing. whir whir whir nothing. all the times I reset it. *whir whir* but nothing happened, and I know that means it's trying to work, but not doing something.

Eventually I left it be for like an hour or so, came back and (since we can't actually turn it off unless it gets to a certain point in boot up) hit reset again, then again, then a third time, it worked.

But once I got to the desk top it froze. Then wouldn't do it again for a few tries.

Eventually I got on, and everything's okay, so I'm back.

But one of the other errors, upon the first original desktop error was:

An error has occured..

Filename. DOSMGR(01) + 000001F3
Error: 0E : 0028 : C0056983

Anybody know what all this means??

o.o; aside from a lot of headaches?

Soon as I find his address I'm going to email doug and inquire about the powersupply and battery. 
Dad says he's going into Marshfield tomorrow and we could take a trip to WalMart..maybe, if we have the information. 

So yeah.. 
Woo..


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Here's the latest Blue screen before my computer freezes again!!!

************************
While initializing device VPICD
************************

Windows protection error. You need to reset your computer

System Halted

I better submit before the comp freezes on me! 
(x.x)

Oh, and before I do, I better mention, the burners starting to flatline on me...
No, well sorta, anyways it usually makes a beeping noise upon start up, but lately it's been doing like.. 
multiple beepings.. like long ones..

Beeeeep beeeeep beeeeeep beeeeeep beeeeeep

or the last time it just flatlined....
till I reset it under nerves...
go figure huh?

Anyways, NOW to hit enter before it freezes.


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

Those beeps are telling you of a problem. If we knew your BIOS mfgr., the problem can be traced down via those beeps. Next time count exactly the number of beeps, and in order if there are short and long beeps involved.

Good Luck!


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Couldn't resist.
beep, beep, beep or...
S... 0--- S...

Keep on plugging


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

How cute... lol

well aside...from the computer not freezing on me, suddenly I can listen to music again.. and it's not freezing...

I'm not getting this..
at all. 

My computer's such a curiosity..


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

Go into System Restore right now then and create a restore point. Name it something cute that you will be able to easily pick out again and have that to fall back on if/when the problems start again.

Good Luck!


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Well I just tried it... 

"System Restore is not able to create a restore point..."

*sweatdrops* go figure.....


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

Tanya,

Take a looksee at this article.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;303354

Good Luck!


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

Now if you have to try any of the fixes other than the 1st one.....you will once again need to download and install the patch for Me's System Restore.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q290700&FR=1

Good Luck!


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

All Right Folks. Here's the big one!

I just recieved one helluva error message. 
And I pretty much know what this one means even if I don't understand the codes...

Where I put the Underlined "|" is where it's supposed to be an upside down T sort of..
*************

There is a problem with a system file. Windows might not be able to run correctly. You might be able to fix this problem by running system restore. If this does not fix the problem, try reinstalling Windows.

VxD dynamic link call: 4Ur|TEA|(0E) +C00157FD to "ABF3", service 16A.

To continue running WIndows, choose yes. Be aware that your computer might become unstable.

To quit windows, choose no. You will lose any unsaved information.

**************

Needless to say, I couldn't hit yes or no...

So.. *shrugs*

Anybody wanna take a shot here?
I believe it's time for a reinstall..

cause unless I can miraculously fix system restore, I doubt it'd work. Hurrah..

on a side note..
anybody notice that code's like a Chat type for "Four your Tea?"
"4Ur Tea..."

Just thought I'd mention that....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start button, run, (not sure if this works in ME) type sysedit and press ok......what shows in the config.sys tab?

If that doesn't work, then start, run, msconfig and press enter, take a look there.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Whihc one did you want me to look under?

General System.ini Win.ini Static VxDs or Startup?

Once I go into Msconfig that is?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think on the general tab, you should be able to view the contents of the config.sys file.

If not, you can also use windows explorer, locate it, double click to open in notepad and have a look there.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Here's what I found when opening it...

[menu]
menuitem=HELP, Help
menuitem=CD, Start computer with CD-ROM support.
menuitem=NOCD, Start computer without CD-ROM support.
menuitem=QUICK, Minimal Boot
menudefault=HELP,30
menucolor=7,0

[HELP]
device=oakcdrom.sys /D:mscd001 
device=btdosm.sys 
device=flashpt.sys
device=btcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
device=aspi2dos.sys
device=aspi8dos.sys
device=aspi4dos.sys
device=aspi8u2.sys
device=aspicd.sys /D:mscd001
devicehigh=ramdrive.sys /E 2048

[CD]
device=oakcdrom.sys /D:mscd001 
device=btdosm.sys 
device=flashpt.sys
device=btcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
device=aspi2dos.sys
device=aspi8dos.sys
device=aspi4dos.sys
device=aspi8u2.sys
device=aspicd.sys /D:mscd001
devicehigh=ramdrive.sys /E 2048

[NOCD]
devicehigh=ramdrive.sys /E 2048

[QUICK]

[COMMON]
files=10
buffers=10
dos=high,umb
stacks=9,256
lastdrive=z


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

On another note...

Just a quick little side thing here. We have a Windows Startup disk... Doug Did reinstall windows back in June or July (or august..) but never left a new startup disk, so am I safe in assuming that the one I have here is still safe to use if I need to get into it for anything at all with this problem?

I'm really not too sure. it says:

Windows ME Startupdisk 1-1-01 but it's a newer disk than the one he gave us earlier - Windows 98*that's scratched out*ME startup disk and the old date. 

So I'm going to assume this is still safe to use... but I could definitely be wrong *scratches back of head with a sheepish smile* yeah. 

Also, if you're going to give me instructions on something to fix, please please give suggestions in simple format, I like to think I'm not a complete idiot when it comes to computers, but I'm still going to need baby steps when being told what to do so I don't completely screw something up.

Thanks much!

And again I am very thankful you're helping me here..
I know it'll probably come down to it, but I'd like to think that I gave it 100% of a shot before having to call our tech guy.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Every time you start the computer, do you have a menu to choose with cdrom support or without?????


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

....Everytime I start the computer up?

No..

Usually, even if I have to reboot repeatedly to wake the screen up, I only get the four Options with Safemode.

It's only when I put the Start-up disk in, if I remember correctly, that I get the startup with CDrom support or without menu..

Why do you ask?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Because of the entries in the config.sys file.

Did you copy that from your hard drive config.sys file or from the boot disk config.sys file?

Not that it would create freezing, it's just curious to contain all that stuff.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

From the harddrive. 

There were four files to open when I searched for it.

Config.sys C:\ 
Config.sys C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\EBD
Config.sys D:\
and
Cofig.sys D:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\EBD

I chose the second one.. Config.sys C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\EBD...but they were the same in the C:\ and the D:\ and the two with no WINDOWS\COMMAND after them, were blank...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmm, ok, it was a number of files entry that I was interested in anyway, which appears to be fine. With ME, I don't even think you should need a config.sys file loading to begin with, but........like I said, shouldn't freeze.

Without reading back thru, have you tried starting in safemode (you won't be able to listen to music, etc.) but just do some normal things that could/should freeze your system in normal mode?


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

No....I could try it, I'm not too sure, I can try. the computer's just been started up this morning so it may not do the locking up.

Let me give it a shot and I'll get back to ya.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

well *cough* the only thing that actually did was allow me to complete a virus scan. 

No Viruses... goody, but if I can't get online, or play music, or if the computer hasn't been on long enough, there's nothing I could try in safemode that would work..

Virus Scanning was the only option I could try...
Nothing.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You keep referring to being on long enough. That usually relates to a heat problem. If in normal mode, and you aren't doing anything, after a while sitting idle, does it freeze as well?


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Oi, well I've got a class to head up to now, so I'll try to check back during break in class, or afterwords, around 4...

If I don't respond till then, i haven't deserted the place... 

*edit*

If you mean, after leaving the computer for a while, like say... going to a class... and coming back to it frozen, no. 

I have to actually be doing something like being on Messenger chatting, running virus scan, listening to music or hopping on sites, things like that. 

I keep checking the USDM and it keeps saying the Chassis Fan isn't running. So maybe that has something to do with it.

Oh, well darn, there's my ride calling. 

I'll try to be more specific later!


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Well, here's something I've just now completely noticed.

You mentioned a heating problem and I think you're probably right.

I've been doing a nightly ritual of turning off the computer and leaving it off till late in the afternoon, and when I do turn it on, I hear something. 

The fan, on the side, I think the left side, it makes weird sounds for a while, like it's running... then you come back later, and it's running as quiet as can be.

The back one runs fine, it's just the side one that's not running at all i don't think.

I'm not sure why I mentioned it... but yeah, that's about all I can update you on.

Except for the fact that the computer is fine for a while, then locks up. Like usual. 

But no blue screens yet, or anything. Well i did get one..but it wasn't something like Windows Protection Error. It was one of the usual ones I get when I have to Ctrl + Alt + Del when my net freezes on me and the task bar and everything. 

It blue screens, then it black screens me. 

But that's nothing unusual for me. 

So yeah. Cheers to ya..

PS: whatcha think about the fan? We did blow a lot of air on them both to clean them out, but I think it still stops...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does the interior of the machine feel warm? The top, the sides?


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Well, from what I can tell it feels mostly cool. The right side on top feels a bit warmer than the rest, and the bottom left feels a bit warmer too, but nothing as hot as when I would leave it on for days at a time. 

(I think I just heard something quit... *blinks* but I can't be sure.)

But to answer your question, no nothing feels too warm, not cold, but coolish, to slightly warm.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When the computer locks up, are you able to restart immediately? If so, upon the restart, pop into the bios setup and check the temps there.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Bios setup... um *gets a blank look* I know I've heard that before, would that be by pressing F..something. I don't remember which button.... (Sorry, it's 9 AM I just woke up....)

And yea after it freezes up I'm able to restart right after.....

(By the way, I'm looking at the inside of my computer right now... kinda weird to see...)

when I first started up, I listened and looked, and it sounded like..something was running roughly, like it was clinking around. Was much louder without the case on and kinda freaked me out. Heh. 

But now it's gone quiet again. The sound was coming from the lower middle. On the right side. I can kind of locate it to behind or next to where the AMD ATHLON PROCESSOR is....

Not sure what else I can say...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try to figure out if the 'clinking' sound was coming from the hard drive. A dying drive can exhibit the same symptoms.........freezing, locking up, etc.

Bios, F 1, F 2, F 10, DEL key........


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Here are the stats after resetting right away...

Current CPU Temp: 100 F
Current System Tep: 78 F
CUrrent CPU Fan Speed: 4582 RPM
Current Chassis Fan Speed: 0 RPM

*******************
Stats after letting it sit for about an hour and a half
(or three eps of M*A*S*H)

Current CPU Temp: 71 F/ 68 F
Current System Temp: 69 F
CPU Fan Speed: 4681 RPM
Chassis Fan Speed: 0 RPM

Oh, and I've been paying attention to the sound. It sounds like it IS coming from the processor... when the sound is made, but it stops making the sound after a while.. that clinking sorta sound. But I can't be completely sure, I'll have to show my dad when he comes home, see if he can get anything...

Oh and those temps were from the BIOS (it was the DEL button)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmm...temps don't seem out of line........


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Well if that's not the case, do you suppose whatever's making that strange noise could be it?

But I don't see why it WOULD be the harddrive, or at least the AMD Athalon. We've only had that in since our last problem. Which isn't since June or July. At least I THINK...wait no that's the video card. 

Okay, so maybe it could be the harddrive..

How, exactly, would you suggest I try to figure that out...? Cause I'm pretty clueless at the moment.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Oh, and Candy, I know now's NOT the time to be bringing this up, but I thought I'd let you know, that for my classes i'm supposed to be looking into getting a FlashDrive, and my computer, of course, doesn't have it. 

Nor does it have 2000/XP (what the campuses run)

I need this soon, because all classes have started and I think a shopping trip is going to be coming up within the next week. But I don't even have this problem figured out!

I guess my question is, what should I do about updating?
I know if we update, that'll get Doug over and he'll end up finding out everything that's wrong with the computer, including things we probably didn't know about in the first place....but I really want to try and have the computer running in semi tip-top shape before he has to do something like that.

Which incidently is why I haven't emailed him yet, I'm trying so hard to fix this on my own, with your help.

But if it's going to be something like having to replace hardware, I may as well just give him a call and get it over with.

But, I guess I'll just wait to see what you say about my last post. Who knows, maybe I could get home, find out that's the problem...and get help fixing it. who knows.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you download the Maxtor drive diagnostics software from their site and test both drives.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Just checking in. (Been following your progress while I've been working on my issue.)
I've narrowed my freezing down to the processor.
FYI, It's an AMD Athlon XP Model 8. (Still could be my motherboard K7SEM and well cross that board later)

I've been checking the AMD knowledgebase and have read/heard a lot about freezing over there. (I'm not flaming AMD by any means... just it seems a little bit of a coincidence.

I'm going to replace this tomorrow and see where that leads. 

I'll follow up with you guys later. 
(We haven' abandon you)


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Ucurl, so glad to hear from ya again! (and kind of amused at the fact that around the same time we came up with the same conclusion for a 'could be' problem...)

And I have no ability to actually buy a new one yet, so i'll have to stick with the diagnostics tests... that you suggested Candy. 

And I WILL be doing that, just as soon as my ride comes to pick me up from school. Lol I'm stuck in the Flex Lab for another Half an Hour.

So maybe I'll go find the exact site and run the tests...

If that is the case, what would you actually suggest, either of you (if you get to this ucurl, your imput would be greatly appreciated) we look into buying?

Just curious.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you don't want to go the route of building a new system, Dell has some pretty incredible prices/deals now. No interest til 2005.


----------



## Filewasp (Sep 12, 2003)

I have been reading this whole thread from page one and one thing popped out at me way back on post #14:

Total Physical Memory: N/A (319.45 MB)
Available Physical Memory: N/A (1.63 MB)
Total Virtual Memory: N/A ( 2.00 GB)
Available Virtual Memory: N/A (1.49 GB)
Page File Space: N/A (1.69 GB)

Being a learning novice, the total physical and the much lower available seemed a little odd. Maybe AcaCandy can look at that. Just something I felt I wanted to add. 
(Note: Sorry Aca for referring to you as "Ace" a few days back, my apologies.) Good luck all!

P.S.- Would this be an indication that the browser cache file needs to be "dumped?"


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Finally dang,,,,,,,,,,,I did nt think you all was ever gonna hash it out!  Did you see that dell plug Candy slipped in there? One has to wonder  Actually I thought fileswap was quite inventive.  hahahahaha 

Im stickin with the fan not working?


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

^^ I guess you could consider me sentimental, as this was the first computer I had next to the Packard Bell from Puerto Rico back in 1990 something.. (and THAT computer was from the 80's lol. 10 years old when we got it, and it lasted us till about 1996/97)

Dad and I both think we have a pretty good computer on our hands... just needs a bit of updating.

So, while I have been keeping up with the Dells as of late, you're right Candy, they do have some amazing prices (no gateway, I've had too many friends and relatives complain..) I'd much rather just fix up our old one. 

Or, another alternative would be to trade back this computer, and accept the one offered to us from Doug. 300 Dollars he asks for, fully functional, a year and a half old, running 2000 I believe he said.. or XP, one of the two. 

Oh, and I found out the clicking sound IS the Processor... 
And god is that an awful sound to hear coming from a computer...
Kinda creepy. 

Oh, and what exactly do you mean about the file cache' needing to be dumped filewasp?


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

*goes kinda wide eyed* well, um, I don't think "I" personally will be running that Harddrive test. for one, I don't trust myself running a test that has the warning:

"WARNING: ALL DATA WILL BE LOST WHEN PERFORMING THE LOW LEVEL FORMAT QUICK OR FULL OPTIONS.

Maxtor recommends that users backup all critical data and removing other hard drives before performing this test."

That kinda unnerves me..

That and, even if I were to, I'd have to get all my stuff backed up...

If I remember correctly, doug was doing a diagnostics test on our OLD harddrive and, like the warning said, we lost all our files. 

Sorry, that's one set of results I won't be able to give you...at least just yet.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Tanya would you post a link to the hard drive test? I would like to see it.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

You may indeed see a link to it.

I brought up the number for my harddrive..

Maxtor 6Y0L0 and this was the test it took me too..
I could certainly have done something wrong... o.o; but I did scare myself when reading that.. 
(Bah.. too much of a novice for my own good I fear...)

http://www.maxtor.com/en/support/downloads/powermax.htm

*rubs neck sheepishly* should stick to what I do best I fear, writing for amusement.

Sorry if I did something wrong Bandit..
I just followed the link that 6Y0L0 took me too..


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Actually I was thinking writing was your gift! 
Im gonna check it out.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

k its says all existing data on the floppy will be destroyed,,thats only a floppy.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Writing, my gift? *blushes a bit* who've you been talking to? 

Oh.. oh gosh, that is SUCH a relief, you haven't a clue how afraid I was when I read that in such big bloody letters.

So, it's safe to go ahead and run the test then?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Why Im supossed to notice those things,,,did you not know that Filewasp an Candy are huge literary critics? They are my teachers!  

As far as I can tell the program is safe.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

There are different programs on the download, NO YOU DON'T WANT TO CHOSE THAT ONE. You want the diagnostics of the hard drive, not the low level format.

File Name: powermax.exe 
File Download Size: 1.0 MB

File Version: 4.06 
Revision Date: 06/02/03 
Compatible Operating Systems: WindowsNT, WindowsXP, Windows2000, WindowsME, Windows98, Windows95B, OS/2

The PowerMax utility is designed to perform diagnostic read/write verifications on Maxtor and Quantum hard drives. These tests will determine hard drive integrity. The PowerMax utility is effective on all ATA (IDE) hard drives with a capacity greater than or equal to 500 MB. Maxtor recommends the use of this utility for troubleshooting potential hard drive problems. These problems include, but are not limited to the following:

Potential hard drive surface problems (e.g., bad clusters, bad sectors, partitioning/formatting problems, etc.).
Drive recognition problems (e.g. hard drive that is not recognized by the operating system). 
Software removal.



***********
That's ok filewasp, you missed me sneaking in calling you fileswap


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Awwwwwwwww bull, omg ,don't say it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think she got a bit further than just downloading the diag program 

WARNING: ALL DATA WILL BE LOST WHEN PERFORMING THE LOW LEVEL FORMAT QUICK OR FULL OPTIONS.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Omg,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I misunderstood. I hope it didnt happen.


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

My Windows 98 started locking up 1/5/04 after a BellSouth Technician installed a Westell Ethernet Modem for Fast Access Internet.
Still have the problem & the technicians don't have the answers.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

No i haven't downloaded it yet, don't worry!!!!!!!

My subconscience was having a fight.... my voices (muse and conscience) had an all out fight with that situation, eventually Kat (muse) ended up tied up to a chair, and my computer was saved. Thank god for the little voice in the back of your head. 

My computer's still here and waiting to either die, or be fixed ^^.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

WHewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Thank god...I m very sorry I made a mistake. I did nt understand at all.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Okay, why don't I actually post something worthwhile and ask, which one I should download then, if you know..?

Like I said, I followed the links it took me from when I found the drive type... 

What should I do then! I don't want to get the wrong program and wipe my computer... if I wanted to do that, I'd have done it already.

*****
And bandit, that's okay, I didn't understand either. Of course we knew that, I'm the one that nearly downloaded the link 

We're in the same boat, no worries!!


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

*Grins* well Doug has said to get a new process and mainboard and work from there... but his main suggestion was... 

New computer. Hurrah...
But... hmm..

Just thought I'd ask, Ucurl, if you figured anything out with your computer....?? 

Does it work better yet?
WAS it the Processor??

*waits patiently for a response*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That is the correct download, there is just more than one program on the disk. One will wipe the drive, one will TEST the drive. Big difference


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

Thanks AcaCandy, that's a huge reassurance. I think I'll... uh. Just let bygones be bygones with that test. Knowing my luck I'll screw something up beyond repair.

Lucky me, if I do it tonight or tomorrow doug'll come and save the day. ^^ Like always.

Anyways, Candy, it looks like i'll be taking your direct route. For a new computer.

Not sure what to go for though, I've been researching...

Doug said it'll be easy enough to get everything I need into the new computer, and won't be hard at all to take it apart and fix it up.

Which is great because I've gotten so used to a computer that's quick (like mine, which is why I gripe when it locks up. Cramps my style lol) I won't go back to 56K, not for a million dollars, Cable is the least (and what we have set up) 120+ GB HDD And we'll be keeping our Ergonomically Correct Keyboard..

The only thing wrong with this computer at the moment, is the Power Button doesn't work, and the Processor's going for a dive.

But with the updates I need to do, FlashDrive, More RAM, New Processor..while getting a new Processor and Mainboard and then building from the bottom up would be fun, I think i'll just get a new computer totally and go from there...

That and I'm looking into a LapTop.

Anybody got any suggestions for that?

I've found a few good ones for about $799.99 by hitting TigerDirect.com to also about $899 (if I want to get a 120 GB HDD, CD/DVD...)

Umm, where's that site actually...

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=563618&Sku=H30-1048 P
(Just an interesting desktop I found)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ls.asp?EdpNo=675013&Sku=A265-1096 P&CatId=216
(Laptop I found..not saying I'd get them...just interesting lol..)


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey guys, I've replaced the Processor (was AMD AthlonXP 1700 with AMD Athlon XP 2200) and due to other issues I'm in the process of reinstalling WinXP Home.

I have it on good authority that the AMD Athlon XP 1700 were causing some freezing problems and mine WAS Replaced by the manufacture. Until I get xp up and test I won't know for sure. Keeping my fingers crossed.

In the back of my mind... I'm still wondering about the motherboard.

So... I'm proceeding with optimistic caution.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ucurl,,,,which motherboard do you have?


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

K7SEM - from "ECS EliteGroup"


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I know its late to be asking,,,but maybe for others an awnser to this question would be of benefit. Did you update your bios while you had the 1700 installed?


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

No updates to the bios, what are your driving at?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.ecs.com.tw/download/k7sem.htm

I was curious,,,nothing serious.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Interesting link, thanks. (I visited this site earlier but didn't find this. Good stuff)


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah it is,,thanks for awnsering. I was really curious,,, and it seems that since my forte is "Spyware" I should ask some questions and learn something else. Thank you.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

WinXP is up and running. So far so good... no freezing. (Might be too early to tell since there is very little on it at present). 

I'm in the process of loading Norton AV, and MS Office programs and a few others. So... we will load these, try to work/test hard and see what happens. 


I'll update you all if this PC starts to give me trouble again immediately. If things look good I'll reply give a status on say Sunday night.

Here's hoping. Cheers! 

Note1: to TG-Tech, If Doug is going to do something.... you might want to suggest he start with the processor (and watch this space).

Other: Bandit has brought up a good point with the link to my Motherboard K7SEM with regards to updates to the BIOs (check earlier post) 

But, I got a replacement Processor for nothing and it appears to be working fine. 

Somebody has admitted guilt on the AMD Athlon XP 1700.....I checked the AMD site and didn't find anything specific, If anybody does, they might want to post it here.


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

We're just going to get a new computer sometime next month..

But I have a new problem that popped up..

A missing .dll file...
I was going through and getting rid of all the stuff related to my KMD files and boom, I went to run Hijackthis and Spyware and this came up..

Should I move this to a new thread?...

MSVBVM60.DLL missing..

Or should I just keep it with this one?
If so I'll just delete this post and send it to a new thread...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I would start a new thread. I do not believe this is related to the previous problem. That way you will get help related to that error maybe from more people than those who are following this one.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.webattack.com/help/missingfiles.html

Download VB runtime files 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VBRun60.exe Installs Visual Basic 6.0 Run-Time Files 
This package includes: ASycFilt.dll, ComCat.dll, MSVBVM60.dll, OLEAut32.dll, OLEPro32.dll, STDOLE2.tlb, ADVPack.dll, W95Inf16.dll, W95Inf32.dll, VBRun60.inf,


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Just Checking in. 
Results after changing the processor appear to be positive, and have resolved "My" freezing problem. 

It has been stable for a week so far. 

Any news from you Tanyagirl? ... hoping my issue and resolution my shed light on your particular problem as well. (Have your Doug check out the processor first, before ditching the whole shoot'n match.)


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

NECROPOST!!

Oh yeah, hey guys.. been forever, but I must come back and say something, to all you who tried to help me, it was a lost cause, when my boyfriend opened up the computer and we saw the problem..

3 busted converters right next to the processor and fan and 6 others were buldging.. x.x

That could explain it ne?
Anyways, I know have a spiffy new computer, though still the same ATI Radeon 7000 DDR Vid card, which will be replaced asap..
^_^

Anyways, yay...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yayyyyyyyyyy,,,,,,,,,,capacitors


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Old post in same thread/topic... from 06-Jan-2004, 09:37 AM ... Waaaayyy Back!


ucurl said:


> Here's another thought!
> 
> 3) Check the capacitors (the little 1inch high round tumblers, usually green, black or purple) - look for bulging or ones that are leaking - this can mean a motherboard problem. (This may be a investigative job for your class)


Geeze... I guess we covered everything during your investigation...

Hope everything goes well with the new toy! :up:


----------



## TanyaGirl_Tech (Jul 11, 2001)

It is... I took the mobo into my Computer Hardware Fundamentals Prof and she freaked when she saw it.. ^_^
It was hilarious... but kinda sad, I remember now what caused it..
Aside from her saying the capacitors on the mobo being bad anyways, that mobo was through 3 really bad storms, one power spike (due to a nice hit the house..) and one fan being dead... the CMOS battery - when I checked, had been flaky, and the power supply was probably bad too..

Anyways, yesh, my new computer is spiffy...
But I spent 20 minutes last night with my boyfriend taking my Physical Memory down from 279 (out of the avail 512) down to 21megs.. it was hilarious..

I had 43 apps running, and I loaded steam to "play" dod, and it still didn't crash! after that Virtual Mem kicked in...  

It's blue and silver, and it glows... 
Anyways, yah..

Just figured I'd let anybody who cared to remember know the update..
I always considered this thread still open, till I came back for another friends problems..
(still havent' gotten help on it yet..)

Later all!


----------

